#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Australian age pension

## gos

I have been living in Thailand for the past year now back in Australia to lodge
papers for age pension has anybody out there in TD land been through this process
and had any difficulties because they live in Thailand

----------


## davearn

Others will know better but I am sure you must return to Oz every 13 weeks to be eligible for any pension.

----------


## nedwalk

bloody hell gos you did,nt look that old mate  :Smile:

----------


## Panda

^ Not for the aged pension. It can be paid for life while overseas.

The info on the Aus, Gov. website can be difficult to decipher and a bit criptic.

To qualify for the full Aus. Aged Pension you need to be a resident of Australia for a full (?) 25 years between 15 and 65. 

Best to talk to CenterLink.
Age Pension

MediCare is a bit of a worry though. As I understand it they scrub you if you have been living abroad for more than 5 years. Could be wrong though.
Best check it out with them

----------


## gos

Thanks for the info Panda

Thanks for the compliment Nedwalk where did we meet

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> As I understand it they scrub you if you have been living abroad for more than 5 years.


Crikey  :Sad: 

All the best Gos, had a mate here recently who lives in the Philippines on the pension, says they just keep paying the dosh into his account. I know the Pommie pension is paid each month regardless of where you live. Hopefully the sort their shit out in the next 30+ years by which time I'll qualify.

----------


## davearn

Sorry to burst your bubble, Wayne but if you are in your thirties now you ain't getting squat for an old age pension. It's now called "superannuation". I think the cut off for old age pension was 1967 and anyone born after that has to fend for themselves.

----------


## Ningi

I recieve Australian age pension as does my australian wife, we informed Centrelink that we are leaving australia at the end of the year to spend the rest of our time in Malaysia and thailand, we were informed yesterday by letter , that after 12 months our house in australia (which is remaining empty) will be valued as an asset and our pensions wild be reduced by a minimum of 35% this is hard to understand as we have only leased condo,s in penang and prachuap, centrelink seem to change the rules as they please has anyone else experienced anything like this???

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I think the cut off for old age pension was 1967 and anyone born after that has to fend for themselves.


Oh f'k it ... oh well I guess I can stop feeling bad about drinking all my old man's beer  :Smile:

----------


## boatboy

> Sorry to burst your bubble, Wayne but if you are in your thirties now you ain't getting squat for an old age pension. It's now called "superannuation". I think the cut off for old age pension was 1967 and anyone born after that has to fend for themselves.


Found nothing to support that on the centerlink site, but I doubt a pension will be available in years to come anyway, and no, I have nothing to support that thought either.

----------


## Ningi

Forgot to mention earlier, if you recieve a pension from another source or country as well as the australian age pension, centrelink will deduct  49cents on the dollar,  so you are still being ripped off instead of things getting better they are getting worse

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So basically lie to the fuckers as much as you can so they don't steal from you.

Same as the UK.

----------


## gos

thanks everyone for the replies

----------


## kingwilly

> So basically lie to the fuckers as much as you can so they don't steal from you.  Same as the UK.


quite right.

----------


## Ningi

How can you lie to them , centrelink are informed automatically by immigration when you leave and arrive back in australia, also centrelink has unrestricted access to your australian bank accounts, now they have specialists checking accounts for overseas transactions, its the people who lie and cheat ,who make it difficult for honest folk :tosser1:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> How can you lie to them , centrelink are informed automatically by immigration when you leave and arrive back in australia, also centrelink has unrestricted access to your australian bank accounts, now they have specialists checking accounts for overseas transactions, its the people who lie and cheat ,who make it difficult for honest folk


I was talking to an Aussie who lives here for 9 months of the year and he gets what he is due because he bullshits to them. Why shouldn't he be entitled to his pension (et al)? He's contributed throughout his working life just like the next man.

If the government weren't a bunch of thieves people wouldn't have to be dishonest.

----------


## gos

Well after going to Australia thinking I had done everything right and I meet all the criteria on the website they have rejected my claim giving the reason that I am living overseas permanently.On their website it says if you are living overseas permanently that your age pension can generally be paid indefinately. :tosser1:   ers

----------


## Happyman

> So basically lie to the fuckers as much as you can so they don't steal from you.
> 
> Same as the UK.


Seconded - could kick myself for telling the truth !!! :Sad:

----------


## Ningi

never fear they will catch you!!we returned to Aus on friday, after a 7 day trip to HK, got a please explain phonecall yesterday asking why we had not informed them we were leaving the country!!I explained we had informed them by phone of our departure and I phoned them on friday when we returned gave both the reference numbers, was informed on return to Aus you have to front up personally because of the amount of people , cheating and getting there mates to phone in~~ its a bit silly really seeing as immigration informs them within 3 days of leaving or arriving :mid:

----------


## nedwalk

> Nedwalk where did we meet


must be a bugger getting old, GOS, were,nt you at the little drinky session in HH last june, trying to chat up NR if i recall  :Smile: , hope you get it sorted anyway mate, i got an old mate who comes back here for 3 mths at a time and goes back, never really asked him the ins and out of his pension

----------


## gos

yes that was me a very pissie night but a good time was had by all

----------


## Ningi

> Originally Posted by gos
> 
> Nedwalk where did we meet
> 
> 
> must be a bugger getting old, GOS, were,nt you at the little drinky session in HH last june, trying to chat up NR if i recall , hope you get it sorted anyway mate, i got an old mate who comes back here for 3 mths at a time and goes back, never really asked him the ins and out of his pension


Hey Gos we are near bribie drop us a line if you need any help :Smile:

----------


## davearn

^ THat was Ned, mate but you don't want to know him coz he's a c&unt !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sory Ned, couldn't resist mate !

----------


## gos

Sorry Ningi do not understand bribie

----------


## nedwalk

^ he be talking about bribie island i presume.. just down the road from this knut and up the road from that other knut davearn  :Smile:

----------


## Ningi

Bribie Island soon to be come suburb of brisbane and home of the biggest fuxxxxxx desalination plant in australia :Confused:

----------


## nedwalk

i,ll give you a wave mate next time i,m passing  :Smile:

----------


## gos

Well I have just been informed by international pensions that my claim was rejected because allthough I meet all the criteria I left on the 26th may and the decision was made on the 30th May even though it says you have to be in Australia when you lodge your application ,you have to stay until a decision is made so I have to go back to Aus to put another form in .I double checked with international and they say their is no reason why anybody cannot get their pensions living in any country

----------


## gos

I have now come back to Australia put the form in and now they tell me that if I want my pension I will have to stay in Australia for two years without leaving and if I do my pension will be cancelled and I will have to start the
process again. I am being treated as a former resident even though I am an Australian citizen and have only been out of the country for only10 months .My big mistake was being honest and saying I was living in Thailand.

----------


## Panda

Gos, I think the person you spoke to is taking those rules to the extreme interpretation. The way I understand it that 2 year rule is meant to apply to people who, while technically qualifying for an aged pension, have left Australia years ago with no intention of returning except to claim their pension and then go back to live permanently overseas.

If you have been an Australian resident for 25 years between the age of 16 and 65, you should be entitled to full aged pension paid overseas (subject to means test). The restrictive 2 year wait for a temporary absence of 10 months seems a bit over the top. 

If you have any documents to show that your 10 month absence was indeed temporary, such as rates notices, phone bills, electricity bills etc.. , I would suggest you start building a file to have another go.

If you told them that you left Australia permanently 10 months ago and only came back to apply for the pension with the intention of leaving Australia immediately afterwards with no intention of returning again, well perhaps they have some justification for imposing that 2 year rule.

Have a talk to your Federal Member and see if you can get some expert legal advice to build you case before trying again.

----------


## Gail P D

> I recieve Australian age pension as does my australian wife, we informed Centrelink that we are leaving australia at the end of the year to spend the rest of our time in Malaysia and thailand, we were informed yesterday by letter , that after 12 months our house in australia (which is remaining empty) will be valued as an asset and our pensions wild be reduced by a minimum of 35% this is hard to understand as we have only leased condo,s in penang and prachuap, centrelink seem to change the rules as they please has anyone else experienced anything like this???


 
I believe that this is normal, as your house is then considered to be an asset, albeit not earning income. It may be in your best interests to consider  renting your house and declaring yourself a non-resident, of course you would loose some pension benefits, however  I believe the rate of a tax for a non resident is considerably lower than the normal rates.I would suggest you consult an accountant and have the math done.  As a pensioner living overseas you loose poharmaceutical benefits and a few other extras, so the renting the house option may be worthwhile.

----------


## Gail P D

I would be interested to have some facts and figures of the cost of living in Thailand/Malaysia. e.g.,  rents, purchase price of villa, and general living expenses.

----------


## Lance

Hi all, this is my first post here. Have just joined. I have been living out of Australia for the last 17 or 18 years. I have returned about every 2 years, sometimes more frequently as I have family there, 2 daughters and one son from 2 ex marriages. Also 2 grandchildren. I am now 72 and up until last year fully employed. I returned to Australia last March to apply for the aged pension. I should point out I was born in NZ and moved to Australia where I worked for the next 35 years. I have had my home address for the last 5 years in Cairns where my son lives and my bank account is and my medicare card gets sent there. I was told in Cairns that all the aged pensions were handled in Tasmania so I filled out an application form and sent all required info off to Tassy. Heard nothing for about 2 weeks so phoned them, they don't seem to do anything on line. Was told by some guy on the phone to forget it I had no chance. 

Couldn't believe this so phoned again the next day, got a different guy who put me through to a women who asked me all about my application and said they would let me know next week. End of two weeks phoned again and was asked to wait and after about 15 minutes the same woman got back to me and said it had been rejected but I could appeal. I appealed, explaining family situation and I had no home because the ex wife had got that etc etc, this can only be done by mail, and after 2 weeks waiting phoned again and was told it had been approved. Said I would be returning to Auatralia in 6 to 12 months. 

I received the pension for about 3 months then it was reduced by about $40. It fluctuated by several dollars for another 3 months, no explanations given, and then reduced by about another 35%.

Can't get any clear explanation for all this except on the Centrelink web site which is a bit cryptic and says they may reduce it if out of Aust for more than 13 weeks. I am highly p..... off with all this mystery and almost suspect some sort of scam going on. The boat people are all better off. Has anyone else had a problem?

----------


## Latindancer

Have a look at this site :

http://www.australianpensioner.org/index.html

----------


## TizMe

as in real estate, qualifying for an Aussie pension is all about location, location & location.

They clearly state that you must be an Australian resident.

I've spent the last 15 years convincing the Aus Tax Office that I'm a non-resident. I think it would be seen as hypocritical to then retire and spend the rest of my life trying to convince them that I was now an Aus resident.

----------


## beano

> Hi all, this is my first post here. Have just joined. I have been living out of Australia for the last 17 or 18 years. I have returned about every 2 years, sometimes more frequently as I have family there, 2 daughters and one son from 2 ex marriages. Also 2 grandchildren. I am now 72 and up until last year fully employed. I returned to Australia last March to apply for the aged pension. I should point out I was born in NZ and moved to Australia where I worked for the next 35 years. I have had my home address for the last 5 years in Cairns where my son lives and my bank account is and my medicare card gets sent there. I was told in Cairns that all the aged pensions were handled in Tasmania so I filled out an application form and sent all required info off to Tassy. Heard nothing for about 2 weeks so phoned them, they don't seem to do anything on line. Was told by some guy on the phone to forget it I had no chance. 
> 
> Couldn't believe this so phoned again the next day, got a different guy who put me through to a women who asked me all about my application and said they would let me know next week. End of two weeks phoned again and was asked to wait and after about 15 minutes the same woman got back to me and said it had been rejected but I could appeal. I appealed, explaining family situation and I had no home because the ex wife had got that etc etc, this can only be done by mail, and after 2 weeks waiting phoned again and was told it had been approved. Said I would be returning to Auatralia in 6 to 12 months. 
> 
> I received the pension for about 3 months then it was reduced by about $40. It fluctuated by several dollars for another 3 months, no explanations given, and then reduced by about another 35%.
> 
> Can't get any clear explanation for all this except on the Centrelink web site which is a bit cryptic and says they may reduce it if out of Aust for more than 13 weeks. I am highly p..... off with all this mystery and almost suspect some sort of scam going on. The boat people are all better off. Has anyone else had a problem?


* SOCIAL SECURITY ACT 1991 - SECT 43* 

*Qualification for age pension*               (1)  A person is qualified for an age pension if the person has reached pension age and any of the following applies: 
                       (a)  the person has 10 years qualifying Australian residence; 
                       (b)  the person has a qualifying residence exemption for an age pension; 
                       (c)  the person was receiving a widow B pension, a widow allowance, a mature age allowance or a partner allowance, immediately before reaching that age; 
                       (d)  if the person reached pension age before 20 March 1997--the person was receiving a widow B pension, a widow allowance or a partner allowance, immediately before 20 March 1997. 



SOCIAL SECURITY ACT 1991 - SECT 43 Qualification for age pension

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> I recieve Australian age pension as does my australian wife, we informed Centrelink that we are leaving australia at the end of the year to spend the rest of our time in Malaysia and thailand, we were informed yesterday by letter , that after 12 months our house in australia (which is remaining empty) will be valued as an asset and our pensions wild be reduced by a minimum of 35% this is hard to understand as we have only leased condo,s in penang and prachuap, centrelink seem to change the rules as they please has anyone else experienced anything like this???


Same situation mate when my now deceased Mum went into a nursing home, we originally thought we would leave her house empty but then the Govt regarded Mums house as an asset. Sell your house or rent it is the way to go.

----------


## TizMe

> * SOCIAL SECURITY ACT 1991 - SECT 43* 
> 
> *Qualification for age pension*               (1)  A person is qualified for an age pension if the person has reached pension age and any of the following applies: 
>                        (a)  the person has 10 years qualifying Australian residence; 
>                        (b)  the person has a qualifying residence exemption for an age pension; 
>                        (c)  the person was receiving a widow B pension, a widow allowance, a mature age allowance or a partner allowance, immediately before reaching that age; 
>                        (d)  if the person reached pension age before 20 March 1997--the person was receiving a widow B pension, a widow allowance or a partner allowance, immediately before 20 March 1997. 
> 
> 
> ...


There are different qualifications on the Centre Link site pertaining to residency. Age Pension - residence requirements

To lodge an Age Pension claim you must be an Australian resident and in Australia on the day that you lodge your claim.

To qualify as an Australian resident you must be living in Australia as:

an Australian citizen, or
the holder of a permanent resident visa, or
a New Zealand citizen who was in Australia on 26 February 2001, or for 12 months in the 2 years immediately before that date, or was assessed as "protected" before 26 February 2004.

To be paid Age Pension, you also need to meet the 10-year qualifying Australian residence requirements, unless:

you are claiming under an international social security agreement, or
you are a refugee or former refugee, or
you were getting Partner Allowance, Widow Allowance or Widow B Pension immediately before turning Age Pension age, or
you are a woman whose partner died while you were both Australian residents and you had 2 years residency immediately before claiming Age Pension.
Note: The 10-year Australian resident requirement means you have been an Australian resident for a continuous period of at least 10 years, or for a number of periods which total more than 10 years, with one of the periods being at least 5 years.

----------


## Lance

Is there any organisation or company assisting expat aged pensioners in getting their pensions if living overseas. I spent 35 years working and living in Australia with family, children etc and have now had my pension stopped after 6 months. I could certainly not afford to live in Australia on the pension and it seems completely wrong that the Australian Government can dictate where I live or how I spend my money after having paid my taxes like any other person in Australia over thr years.

----------


## Latindancer

Welfare Rights are pretty good, or try the website I posted above.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Terrible rules in my opinion and making it worse we have a Labour Govt in office.
In my opinion totally un Australian.
Maybe better to travel to Indonesia and jump on a sinking Refugee ship,throw away your passport and live off the govt for years.

----------


## james777

I'm not sure that the age pension was ever designed to sustain Australian expats, living away from the Great Southland. Anyway, reading some posts - where someone can own a house , collect rent. have money in the bank and can still collect the pension,  it seems to me like the entire Aussie olds age scheme has morphed into some form of middle class welfare.

----------


## oleboy

> Is there any organisation or company assisting expat aged pensioners in getting their pensions if living overseas. I spent 35 years working and living in Australia with family, children etc and have now had my pension stopped after 6 months. I could certainly not afford to live in Australia on the pension and it seems completely wrong that the Australian Government can dictate where I live or how I spend my money after having paid my taxes like any other person in Australia over thr years.


As latindancer said this web site seems to help a lot of people & they also have a forum that specialize in Australian pensioners living overseas.

Home Page

----------


## pino

> I have been living in Thailand for the past year now back in Australia to lodge
> papers for age pension has anybody out there in TD land been through this process
> and had any difficulties because they live in Thailand


I have been an Australian citizen since 1970, and lived in Victoria and Queensland over this time. 
In late August 2008, at age 62, I came to live in Thailand, been here for the last 2 years.
In August this year 2011 I returned to Australia for two weeks and lodged my age pension forms, thinking that as an Australian Citizen and after having spent almost 40 years in the country, I would be able to claim it. To my surprise I received notification from Center link stating that my application was declined because I did not live in Australia for the previous 2* years??????*  According to Center link I was no longer a resident. (Considering that I have 1 brother 1 sister 4 children, 8 grand children, and scores of relatives that live in Oz.) As well as 60+ relatives those passed away and are buried there.
I am not a mathematician, but 3/4 of my life was spent in Australia believing that I belonged to the pack (proud Australian), then I left the country for 5 minutes, and by pure magic I lost my rights.
I am totally confused; they have asked me to live in Australia for 2 years before I could claim it!!!!! What happened to almost 40 years that I lived there????
The mighty Australia, the crusader of human rights, is conveniently ROBBING me of my basic rights????

It seems to me that Center link, and policy makers have difficulty understanding the terms Citizenship and Residency
Citizenship is a privilege given by any government to a citizen allowing him to live in a country.
Residency is a privilege that any citizen should have in deciding where one wants to live. 
Conveniently the Australian government (Center link)  is using  the loophole of residency)  to refuse to pay Old Age Pension  if one does not live in Australia two years prior of claiming OAP.
I lived in Australia for 40 years, (continually) worked, pay my dues, and lived as perfect citizen, and paid my taxes up and till 2011.
One does not have to be a mathematician, but 40 years is far greater than 2. 
Something is wrong somewhere and it seems that illegal immigrants and refugees receive a far better treatment. 
*I am AN AUSTRALIAN,* lived and worked there all my working life, and *my life cannot be re winded*.
Old Age pension is just that OLD AGE PENSION), no bull shit, no loop holes, no ifs & buts, no trickery, and above all politicians must remember that past and current generation . MADE THE COUNTRY THAT AUSTRALIA IS.

Is common knowledge that anything that has strings attached is NOTHING BUT A CON, PERIOD.
I have absolutely no power to change this discriminatory law, but someone MUST change it, the two year ruling, must be scraped, 30 or 40 years in the country is far greater than 2 years, don't have to be a rocket scientist to understand that.
Centre link  and the government, must come to their senses, and CALL A SPADE A SPADE no strings attached.

I have been refused my Old Age Pension by Center link on the grounds that I am no longer An Australian resident:

** I was told that if I went back to Australia* and lived there, after two years I could leave the country and take the pension where ever I choose to live.what a bloody joke, how am I suppose to believe them, I lived there for almost 40 years, thinking at retirement I would automatically qualify, if 40 years did not do it, how is 2 years going to make it., besides it takes 6 months to lose it and two years to re gain itI wonder what school those idiots went to.
*        This loophole*which they claim to be legislation, (is conveniently robbing me of my basic rights).

** I was told come back to Australia* and automatically I would get it, 
 If I choose not to go back I will not get itIf this not blackmailI dont know what is.

** I was told I have no ties with Australia*; therefore I am not a resident.
        I have 4 children, 8 grand children, 50 plus relatives (alive) and close to 50 that passed away and are buried there, this proves that the word family in Australia has now a different I *connotation, I* wonder why.

** I was told I dont own a home in Australia* therefore I am not a resident.
Over a period of 40 years I owned 14 properties, which regrettably over time, because of rules, regulations, laws and by laws, Legislations, and of course the economy, I lost each and every one of them, but that of course dont count, however on every transaction I paid stamp duties, transfer fees, mortgage fees, rates, and all the other bull shit. Ye Ye I know what you are thinking..that was in the past.
Not to mention all the taxes I paid, thats a yak word.

** I was told I dont have a bank account* in Australia; therefore I am not a resident.
I  had a bank account in Australia, which for some magic reason I am no longer able to use, .(Not my doing) the bank its using its might and every gig they can think off not to communicate with me. I assume they cancelled my account for the same reasons (I am no longer a resident).
** I was told I am not paying any bills* in Australia therefore I am not a resident
My last bill was paid to the Australian Tax department on June 2011, when I turned 65, as well as all the others 38 tax returns lodged every year punctually.

I feel totally powerless, Center link and Government institution are giving me the run around, this is not just immoral, its criminal and  this is discrimination at its fullest, if it was me that owned  them anything  they would without hesitation enforce the law on me to the fullest extent.


I read this somewhereso true; I reckon it says it all: 
*Democracy or power is two wolves and a sheep voting on what's for lunch.* 

God bless Australia
A very disgruntled Australian
 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## oleboy

Mate appeal their decision you will win. They try this shit on everyone.

----------


## pino

An open letterRe: The Australian Old Age Pension I have exhausted my options trying to fight a system that is corrupted to its core.
My last attempt to have my case reviewed by the Administrative Appeals Tribunalhearing on the 08/05/2012 , case number 2012/0256 , will be held in accordance to protocol, the outcome has already been predetermined according to the legislation (non residency act). 
Its a total waste of time, because a decision will be taken based on something that is completely wrong, in my eyes and everybody elses this proves that our institutions are nothing but a mockeryshame on you.
How can a law be put in place (knowing fully in advance that is unjust) and then passing judgment in favor of such a law. 
The Australian government refuses to pay the Old Age Pension to citizens that do not reside in Australia, only those that live in countries that have an agreement with Australia seem to be entitled to receive it.
If anyone decides to live anywhere else at retirement, (as in my case after having spent 40 years in the country) practically is labeled a second class citizen, and refused the pension.
The question of residency is nothing but a LOOPHOLE that government chooses to use to deny basic rights, and to money pinch the elderly.
Any developed civilized and democratic country, pays its old citizen the pension where ever they choose to live.
Thousands of Australians are been denied the OAP simply because they choose to live overseas; *the residency act should be axed, or equalized. All pensioners,* *Either both or neither should have the same advantage or disadvantage.* 
The Australian government must act and take decisive action to rectify this problem, If democracy does not prevail in this matter, then it is true as one said: 
Democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting on what's for lunch
The Australian government , are condoning  themselves  and implying as being  corrupt, con artists, morons (by choice  I might add) and above all  unfit to govern and subsequently they should be  thrown out of office.
Ms Gillard, make it right, if nothing else you will safeguard your sense of morality, a privilege that most parliamentarians have long lost.
Joseph

----------


## mingmong

I know of two old Blokes that had to return to Oz to Qualifie for the Pension, one was 70 year old Marine Engineer, live Thai 10 years, Hes OK with it, other Bloke passed in His Clog's after 1 year living back here.
As me self I don't believe I will qualifies born early fifty's and a few assets 2 much, 

sorry your having Trouble but don't give up, go the Local Pollie, make a stand and Yes Honest the only way to GO    :Smile:

----------


## Aussie Tigger

As are the guys who posted above I am an Aussie living now mainly in Thailand. I still have a business in Australia and it is highly unlikely I will ever claim the Old Age pension because of this.
To be honest I dont think guys in my position should be able to claim, regardless that we have paid taxes for all of our lives.
However I am pissed off at reading the plight of those who are not as fotunate as myself but who have paid their dues and now retired who are being screwed by our Govt.
Refusing them their miserable small Old age pension to my mind is totally un Australian. That they choose to reside overseas should have nothing to do with it. They are no longer using the services we pay tax for,most probably are not a liability on medicare and go to the local hospitals overseas to get any help they need.
I do sort of comprehend why after a period of time they regard a house owned back in Australia as an Assett. Easily resolved just rent it out if you are genuinely determined to spend your time OS.
I recommend strongly those who are affected make a lot of noise and take the time to contact your political representatives and the media. 
We are so freaking politically correct in rewarding those who come to our country illegally but taking care of those of us who have contributed to our countries growth are spurned.
Where you decided to reside once you have reached the pension age in my opinion is nobody elses bloody business. 
I must throw in that the current Govt a Labour one is supposed to be the champion of the working class but is seems they certainly are ignoring them at this time. 
Get mad guys, but make sure you contact as many people as you can to get the ball rolling on this otherwise who knows what the next step will be from our Govt.

----------


## jamescollister

As I posted on another threat on the subject. Went to OZ with the wife and kids for a holiday. Was having trouble seeing so had them checked, cataracts. As I am now classed as a non resident no medicare rebate, cash up front. I then went to centrelink as I would be stuck there for awhile, can't work as bad cataracts couldn't see. Not entitled and if I ever reach the ripe old age of 65, no age pension unless I move permanently back to OZ. I am now a foreigner with an Australian passport. The fact that I worked most of my life paying taxes and never received any hand out means nothing. I will just have to hope that I will never need the welfare state that I had helped support all those years working in a shitty job.
Other option arrive by sea without a passport, free private healt hand a room in the Darwin lodge airport hotel. jim

----------


## 2BOB

> I have been living in Thailand for the past year now back in Australia to lodge
> papers for age pension has anybody out there in TD land been through this process
> and had any difficulties because they live in Thailand



sorry mate you will be pushing sh***t up hill. 1st you have to be living in aus 2years prier to applying for the pension or recieve the pension and not leave aus for 2 years . this is from centre link overseas department in tassie 17/09/2012  (as they explained to me you cant leave for a holiday either ).
another new revenue raiser is as of 1/07/2013 any money transfered to the great country of thailand, they will take 30% of the top, not sure if this apply's to the pension.

----------


## Thetyim

> they will take 30% of the top


Got a link for that ?

----------


## Noknoi

Very useful thread. Not that I'm reaching my pension age.  :Smile:

----------


## GuttaPercha

Have just been through all this myself: 

To take the Old Age Pension outside of Oz..... 

(1) You must have worked in Oz 35 years (was 25 years previously). 
Budget 2012-13: Australian Working Life Residency

(2) You must be in Oz at the time of applying for the pension. 

(3) You must have been resident for two years previous (note, you CAN take holidays, place of permanent residence is the test) 

(4) You must state that your intention is to live in Australia. If you say that you intend to move overseas you will be ineligible. You can change your mind one day later. Crazy but true !!! 

(5) After a few months receiving the pension outside Australia, you do lose some of the fringe benefit payments. You also lose your Health card and hospital benefits, but if you return these are reinstated. 

(6) After a certain time, your house is regarded as an asset, which may affect your pension. There is a special provision regarding having a housekeeper, but I forget the details. 

(7) Your Pension can be paid into an overseas bank with no fees incurred. 

I hope this helps..

----------


## whatrules

A great info post and from my knowlege of the subject its spot on. Now all the people affected need is to find a way to overturn this discriminatory rule.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by 2BOB
> 
> they will take 30% of the top
> 
> 
> Got a link for that ?


Think he is talking about, that when you are classed as a no resident there is no tax free threshold and a 30% tax on income.
Was back in OZ last year, went to centrelink, too young for the OAP, but had cataracts and was hoping to get the op on medicare. Pretty well told, you may have an OZ passport, but that's all you can have. If you don't return permenently you are classed as an outsider, no dole, no medicare and if I went and got a job would be taxed at 30%. Jim

----------

